# Revitalizing coal. Another Trump failure



## Vandalshandle

Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link

Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.


----------



## Camp

Vandalshandle said:


> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.


Who will Donald Dork blame his failure on?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Vandalshandle said:


> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.


Butt hurt liberal again.  I bet you still believe it is Russian Collusion?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Vandalshandle said:


> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.



Take off the 40 year liberal war on coal..


----------



## Third Party

Vandalshandle said:


> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.


Its the law of economics


----------



## Vandalshandle

Camp said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> Who will Donald Dork blame his failure on?
Click to expand...


Hillary and Obama, or maybe the rain.


----------



## Vandalshandle

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt hurt liberal again.  I bet you still believe it is Russian Collusion?
Click to expand...


You want to try to stay on topic, or do you have ADD?


----------



## Vandalshandle

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off the 40 year liberal war on coal..
Click to expand...


Trump's next move is to junk all diesel locomotives, and build coal burning steam engines.


----------



## harmonica

did you even READ the link you posted?????
*IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying


----------



## Flopper

Vandalshandle said:


> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.


The sooner the better.


----------



## westwall

Vandalshandle said:


> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.







One of the companies listed in your link is still producing coal and still in business.  What gives?  You claimed they were out of business.  Are you lying or just stupid?


----------



## Vandalshandle

harmonica said:


> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying



Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?


----------



## harmonica

Vandalshandle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
Click to expand...

how is that Trump's fault?


----------



## Vandalshandle

westwall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the companies listed in your link is still producing coal and still in business.  What gives?  You claimed they were out of business.  Are you lying or just stupid?
Click to expand...


Apparently, you are not aware of what Chapter 11 bankruptcy means, so until you find out that a company still exists under chapter 11 bankruptcy reorganization, I would not be calling other people stupid. Even Trump knows that (especially Trump).


----------



## miketx

Vandalshandle said:


> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.


Too bad, maybe if Obama hadn't tried to ruin them they could have made it.


----------



## harmonica

Vandalshandle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
Click to expand...

from YOUR link:


> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.


----------



## Vandalshandle

harmonica said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how is that Trump's fault?
Click to expand...


Trump went to West Virginia, and lied to all the coal miners there about how he was going to wave his magic wand and bring coal back, when anyone in his right mind knew that was impossible. In fact, Hillary told them exactly that.


----------



## westwall

Vandalshandle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the companies listed in your link is still producing coal and still in business.  What gives?  You claimed they were out of business.  Are you lying or just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, you are not aware of what Chapter 11 bankruptcy means, so until you find out that a company still exists under chapter 11 bankruptcy reorganization, I would not be calling other people stupid. Even Trump knows that (especially Trump).
Click to expand...






I know exactly what it means.  They voluntarily entered into the process.  You are the one who seems to not know what the hell you're talking.

Not unusual given your history here.


----------



## Vandalshandle

harmonica said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.


----------



## miketx

harmonica said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Obama Builds Environmental Legacy With 1970 Law

From the link:

"Taken together, the Clean Air Act regulations issued during the* Obama administration* have led to the creation of America’s first national policy for combating global warming and a fundamental reshaping of major sectors of the economy, specifically auto manufacturing and electric utilities. *The regulations could ultimately shut down existing coal-fired power plants, *freeze construction of new coal plants and end demand for the nation’s most polluting fuel"


----------



## miketx

Vandalshandle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
Click to expand...

Too little to late, Obama had already worked his treason.


----------



## harmonica

Vandalshandle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
Click to expand...

hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!


----------



## Vandalshandle

westwall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the companies listed in your link is still producing coal and still in business.  What gives?  You claimed they were out of business.  Are you lying or just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, you are not aware of what Chapter 11 bankruptcy means, so until you find out that a company still exists under chapter 11 bankruptcy reorganization, I would not be calling other people stupid. Even Trump knows that (especially Trump).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what it means.  They voluntarily entered into the process.  You are the one who seems to not know what the hell you're talking.
> 
> Not unusual given your history here.
Click to expand...


Golly, WW, I had no idea that this thread was all about me. If so, I can assure you that unlike Trump, I have never declared bankruptcy and stiffed my creditors multiple times, and lost $10 billion dollars in 9 years. Not would I have told out of work coal miners that I was going to reboot their failed and obsolete industry, just to get a few votes.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Vandalshandle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off the 40 year liberal war on coal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's next move is to junk all diesel locomotives, and build coal burning steam engines.
Click to expand...

We are producing record amounts of Natural Gas, why wouldn't we just take the coal fired plants and turn them into Natural ones.  Just because coal isnt being used, doesnt mean the people of coal cant convert?  It is like the buggy whip, adaption is the way of the future, not liberalism which is the way of the tard.


----------



## Vandalshandle

harmonica said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
Click to expand...


It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.


----------



## Vandalshandle

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off the 40 year liberal war on coal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's next move is to junk all diesel locomotives, and build coal burning steam engines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are producing record amounts of Natural Gas, why wouldn't we just take the coal fired plants and turn them into Natural ones.  Just because coal isnt being used, doesnt mean the people of coal cant convert?  It is like the buggy whip, adaption is the way of the future, not liberalism which is the way of the tard.
Click to expand...


Why hasn't that happened? Because you don't need coal miners to operate totally mechanized natural gas plants.


----------



## harmonica

Vandalshandle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
Click to expand...

hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vandalshandle said:


> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.


Great another failed TDS INFLUENCED THREAD


----------



## Vandalshandle

harmonica said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> 
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha
Click to expand...


I guess that told me! Now tell that to the coal miners, who should have been retrained by the government to do something else for a living.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Vandalshandle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that told me! Now tell that to the coal miners, who should have been retrained by the government to do something else for a living.
Click to expand...


Why when coal is under foot?


----------



## InstantOn

Vandalshandle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that told me! Now tell that to the coal miners, who should have been retrained by the government to do something else for a living.
Click to expand...


Hillary offered retraining. They didn't want that so they voted for trump. Now they'll soon have nothing.


----------



## harmonica

I guess the Hindenburg Blimp blowing up was Trump's fault also ...??!!!
hahahahhahahaha


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Vandalshandle said:


> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.


This is one of the many problems with rightwing reactionaryism: the blind adherence to anachronistic industries such as coal and18th Century economic dogma no longer relevant or applicable in the 21st Century.


----------



## harmonica

InstantOn said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that told me! Now tell that to the coal miners, who should have been retrained by the government to do something else for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary offered retraining. They didn't want that so they voted for trump. Now they'll soon have nothing.
Click to expand...

it's 2019 and you people are still crying 
hahahahhahahah


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Vandalshandle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off the 40 year liberal war on coal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's next move is to junk all diesel locomotives, and build coal burning steam engines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are producing record amounts of Natural Gas, why wouldn't we just take the coal fired plants and turn them into Natural ones.  Just because coal isnt being used, doesnt mean the people of coal cant convert?  It is like the buggy whip, adaption is the way of the future, not liberalism which is the way of the tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why hasn't that happened? Because you don't need coal miners to operate totally mechanized natural gas plants.
Click to expand...

So magically the natural gas just shows up at the plant?  Or do they have to bring it up from the ground, like they do coal?  Just saying...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Vandalshandle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that told me! Now tell that to the coal miners, who should have been retrained by the government to do something else for a living.
Click to expand...

Why is it up to the government to retrain people just because a job goes away?  I have retrained 3 times on my own dime, but each time got better skills to make more money, not like you who has regressed to welfare and have to sit on a street corner begging for dollars.  You are just a pitiful piece of excrement.


----------



## Vandalshandle

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off the 40 year liberal war on coal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's next move is to junk all diesel locomotives, and build coal burning steam engines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are producing record amounts of Natural Gas, why wouldn't we just take the coal fired plants and turn them into Natural ones.  Just because coal isnt being used, doesnt mean the people of coal cant convert?  It is like the buggy whip, adaption is the way of the future, not liberalism which is the way of the tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why hasn't that happened? Because you don't need coal miners to operate totally mechanized natural gas plants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So magically the natural gas just shows up at the plant?  Or do they have to bring it up from the ground, like they do coal?  Just saying...
Click to expand...


So, you think that pumping natural gas out of a well to have the same labor intensity as digging coal out of the ground?


----------



## elektra

Coal Is Used to Make Solar Panels!


----------



## Vandalshandle

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that told me! Now tell that to the coal miners, who should have been retrained by the government to do something else for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it up to the government to retrain people just because a job goes away?  I have retrained 3 times on my own dime, but each time got better skills to make more money, not like you who has regressed to welfare and have to sit on a street corner begging for dollars.  You are just a pitiful piece of excrement.
Click to expand...


Andas., you have absolutely nothing on me when it comes to pursuit of work. I have lived in 17 states and 23 cities in my career. I never worked in one city more than 3 years since I was 24 years old. I am now retired, and could buy and sell you 7 days per week. Fuck off, peasant.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Vandalshandle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take off the 40 year liberal war on coal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's next move is to junk all diesel locomotives, and build coal burning steam engines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are producing record amounts of Natural Gas, why wouldn't we just take the coal fired plants and turn them into Natural ones.  Just because coal isnt being used, doesnt mean the people of coal cant convert?  It is like the buggy whip, adaption is the way of the future, not liberalism which is the way of the tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why hasn't that happened? Because you don't need coal miners to operate totally mechanized natural gas plants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So magically the natural gas just shows up at the plant?  Or do they have to bring it up from the ground, like they do coal?  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think that pumping natural gas out of a well to have the same labor intensity as digging coal out of the ground?
Click to expand...

Is working on a buildings electrical system the same labor as working on an F-15?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Vandalshandle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that told me! Now tell that to the coal miners, who should have been retrained by the government to do something else for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it up to the government to retrain people just because a job goes away?  I have retrained 3 times on my own dime, but each time got better skills to make more money, not like you who has regressed to welfare and have to sit on a street corner begging for dollars.  You are just a pitiful piece of excrement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Andas., you have absolutely nothing on me when it comes to pursuit of work. I have lived in 17 states and 23 cities in my career. I never worked in one city more than 3 years since I was 24 years old. I am now retired, and could buy and sell you 7 days per week. Fuck off, peasant.
Click to expand...

Bwaaahhhhhaaaaa...Boy have you got delusion of grandeur.  See how the libtardocrap is all high and mighty?  Shame that you couldn't keep a job more than 3 years, is that because you are a doper?  Sure act like one, with that bullshit attitude.  I have seen plenty of shit for brains, you are right up their with most of them.


----------



## Vandalshandle

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's next move is to junk all diesel locomotives, and build coal burning steam engines.
> 
> 
> 
> We are producing record amounts of Natural Gas, why wouldn't we just take the coal fired plants and turn them into Natural ones.  Just because coal isnt being used, doesnt mean the people of coal cant convert?  It is like the buggy whip, adaption is the way of the future, not liberalism which is the way of the tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why hasn't that happened? Because you don't need coal miners to operate totally mechanized natural gas plants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So magically the natural gas just shows up at the plant?  Or do they have to bring it up from the ground, like they do coal?  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think that pumping natural gas out of a well to have the same labor intensity as digging coal out of the ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is working on a buildings electrical system the same labor as working on an F-15?
Click to expand...


...whatever the hell that means....


----------



## Vandalshandle

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that told me! Now tell that to the coal miners, who should have been retrained by the government to do something else for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it up to the government to retrain people just because a job goes away?  I have retrained 3 times on my own dime, but each time got better skills to make more money, not like you who has regressed to welfare and have to sit on a street corner begging for dollars.  You are just a pitiful piece of excrement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Andas., you have absolutely nothing on me when it comes to pursuit of work. I have lived in 17 states and 23 cities in my career. I never worked in one city more than 3 years since I was 24 years old. I am now retired, and could buy and sell you 7 days per week. Fuck off, peasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaahhhhhaaaaa...Boy have you got delusion of grandeur.  See how the libtardocrap is all high and mighty?  Shame that you couldn't keep a job more than 3 years, is that because you are a doper?  Sure act like one, with that bullshit attitude.  I have seen plenty of shit for brains, you are right up their with most of them.
Click to expand...


Anda, try to focus on the topic of the thread. Your inferiority complex is not going to go away by making it about me.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Vandalshandle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are producing record amounts of Natural Gas, why wouldn't we just take the coal fired plants and turn them into Natural ones.  Just because coal isnt being used, doesnt mean the people of coal cant convert?  It is like the buggy whip, adaption is the way of the future, not liberalism which is the way of the tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't that happened? Because you don't need coal miners to operate totally mechanized natural gas plants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So magically the natural gas just shows up at the plant?  Or do they have to bring it up from the ground, like they do coal?  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think that pumping natural gas out of a well to have the same labor intensity as digging coal out of the ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is working on a buildings electrical system the same labor as working on an F-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...whatever the hell that means....
Click to expand...

My last job was over 16 years, because instead of being a dope head, who couldn't keep a job, I kept bettering myself by increasing my knowledge of how things worked.  By the time I retired early I had over $500,000 coming from my Stock dividends, and $100,000 from the job.  Not a bad way to end ones career.  

You own me, not a chance, especially from a retarded guy who votes Democrat.  You just cant get more stupid than you.


----------



## Vandalshandle

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't that happened? Because you don't need coal miners to operate totally mechanized natural gas plants.
> 
> 
> 
> So magically the natural gas just shows up at the plant?  Or do they have to bring it up from the ground, like they do coal?  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think that pumping natural gas out of a well to have the same labor intensity as digging coal out of the ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is working on a buildings electrical system the same labor as working on an F-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...whatever the hell that means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last job was over 16 years, because instead of being a dope head, who couldn't keep a job, I kept bettering myself by increasing my knowledge of how things worked.  By the time I retired early I had over $500,000 coming from my Stock dividends, and $100,000 from the job.  Not a bad way to end ones career.
> 
> You own me, not a chance, especially from a retarded guy who votes Democrat.  You just cant get more stupid than you.
Click to expand...


Either stay on topic, stay silent, or join my "ignore" list. Your choice. I really don't give a rat's ass.


----------



## Flopper

Vandalshandle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
Click to expand...

And now we are having 90 degree temperatures in Anchorage for the first time.   50% of arctic ice which serves as a thermostat has melted since 1980.  Ocean temperatures keep increasing resulting in erratic weather.  Flood waters are the worst in 500 years. Now in places the worst in a 1,000 years.  Pacific Salmon that are cold water fishes are dying.  Ocean coral which is very susceptible temperature changes is dying. The population of honey bees and butterfly are decreasing.  To coal, I say, good riddance.  We certainly don't need more greenhouse gases.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Vandalshandle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So magically the natural gas just shows up at the plant?  Or do they have to bring it up from the ground, like they do coal?  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that pumping natural gas out of a well to have the same labor intensity as digging coal out of the ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is working on a buildings electrical system the same labor as working on an F-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...whatever the hell that means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last job was over 16 years, because instead of being a dope head, who couldn't keep a job, I kept bettering myself by increasing my knowledge of how things worked.  By the time I retired early I had over $500,000 coming from my Stock dividends, and $100,000 from the job.  Not a bad way to end ones career.
> 
> You own me, not a chance, especially from a retarded guy who votes Democrat.  You just cant get more stupid than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either stay on topic, stay silent, or join my "ignore" list. Your choice. I really don't give a rat's ass.
Click to expand...


Ignore list?

You gay


----------



## Wyatt earp

Flopper said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now we are having 90 degree temperatures in Anchorage for the first time.   50% of arctic ice which serves as a thermostat has melted since 1980.  Ocean temperatures keep increasing resulting in erratic weather.  Flood waters are the worst in 500 years. Now in places the worst in a 1,000 years.  Pacific Salmon that are cold water fishes are dying.  Ocean coral which is very susceptible temperature changes is dying. The population of honey bees and butterfly are decreasing.  To coal, I say, good riddance.  We certainly don't need more greenhouse gases.
Click to expand...


First time?


----------



## Vandalshandle

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that pumping natural gas out of a well to have the same labor intensity as digging coal out of the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> Is working on a buildings electrical system the same labor as working on an F-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...whatever the hell that means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last job was over 16 years, because instead of being a dope head, who couldn't keep a job, I kept bettering myself by increasing my knowledge of how things worked.  By the time I retired early I had over $500,000 coming from my Stock dividends, and $100,000 from the job.  Not a bad way to end ones career.
> 
> You own me, not a chance, especially from a retarded guy who votes Democrat.  You just cant get more stupid than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either stay on topic, stay silent, or join my "ignore" list. Your choice. I really don't give a rat's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignore list?
> 
> You gay
Click to expand...


...and another Trump supporter revels his bigotry....


----------



## harmonica

Flopper said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now we are having 90 degree temperatures in Anchorage for the first time.   50% of arctic ice which serves as a thermostat has melted since 1980.  Ocean temperatures keep increasing resulting in erratic weather.  Flood waters are the worst in 500 years. Now in places the worst in a 1,000 years.  Pacific Salmon that are cold water fishes are dying.  Ocean coral which is very susceptible temperature changes is dying. The population of honey bees and butterfly are decreasing.  To coal, I say, good riddance.  We certainly don't need more greenhouse gases.
Click to expand...

but there are  a few cars on the road--just a few


----------



## Wyatt earp

Vandalshandle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is working on a buildings electrical system the same labor as working on an F-15?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...whatever the hell that means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last job was over 16 years, because instead of being a dope head, who couldn't keep a job, I kept bettering myself by increasing my knowledge of how things worked.  By the time I retired early I had over $500,000 coming from my Stock dividends, and $100,000 from the job.  Not a bad way to end ones career.
> 
> You own me, not a chance, especially from a retarded guy who votes Democrat.  You just cant get more stupid than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either stay on topic, stay silent, or join my "ignore" list. Your choice. I really don't give a rat's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignore list?
> 
> You gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and another Trump supporter revels his bigotry....
Click to expand...


Not the one that has anyone on ignore, that would be you.

I just let Kat or will do that for me


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Vandalshandle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So magically the natural gas just shows up at the plant?  Or do they have to bring it up from the ground, like they do coal?  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that pumping natural gas out of a well to have the same labor intensity as digging coal out of the ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is working on a buildings electrical system the same labor as working on an F-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...whatever the hell that means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last job was over 16 years, because instead of being a dope head, who couldn't keep a job, I kept bettering myself by increasing my knowledge of how things worked.  By the time I retired early I had over $500,000 coming from my Stock dividends, and $100,000 from the job.  Not a bad way to end ones career.
> 
> You own me, not a chance, especially from a retarded guy who votes Democrat.  You just cant get more stupid than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either stay on topic, stay silent, or join my "ignore" list. Your choice. I really don't give a rat's ass.
Click to expand...

Bwaaaahhhhhaaaaa.  Nice retort, when proven how much of a retarded individual you are.  Have a nice day, Merry Christmas, and ignore me if you want.  That is YOUR choice.


----------



## Vandalshandle

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that pumping natural gas out of a well to have the same labor intensity as digging coal out of the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> Is working on a buildings electrical system the same labor as working on an F-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...whatever the hell that means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last job was over 16 years, because instead of being a dope head, who couldn't keep a job, I kept bettering myself by increasing my knowledge of how things worked.  By the time I retired early I had over $500,000 coming from my Stock dividends, and $100,000 from the job.  Not a bad way to end ones career.
> 
> You own me, not a chance, especially from a retarded guy who votes Democrat.  You just cant get more stupid than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either stay on topic, stay silent, or join my "ignore" list. Your choice. I really don't give a rat's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaaahhhhhaaaaa.  Nice retort, when proven how much of a retarded individual you are.  Have a nice day, Merry Christmas, and ignore me if you want.  That is YOUR choice.
Click to expand...


Okee Dokee, Anda. I'll check back with you in two or three years to see if you have emotionally evolved past age 16.


----------



## lennypartiv

The coal miners want their jobs back, why aren't the Democrats assisting the president to get his pro-coal proposals passed?


----------



## Rigby5

Flopper said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you even READ the link you posted?????
> *IS  IS  IS *is in the headline = no proof of what you are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three major coal company bankruptcies in 2 months is not failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from YOUR link:
> 
> 
> 
> blamed its bankruptcy on changes in demand and regulations related to the Clean Air Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now we are having 90 degree temperatures in Anchorage for the first time.   50% of arctic ice which serves as a thermostat has melted since 1980.  Ocean temperatures keep increasing resulting in erratic weather.  Flood waters are the worst in 500 years. Now in places the worst in a 1,000 years.  Pacific Salmon that are cold water fishes are dying.  Ocean coral which is very susceptible temperature changes is dying. The population of honey bees and butterfly are decreasing.  To coal, I say, good riddance.  We certainly don't need more greenhouse gases.
Click to expand...


I agree global warming is bad, but that mostly has to do with lack of mass transit, not coal.
We really have no alternative to coal, because wind and solar, as nice as they are, are not consistent or reliable enough.  
I believe bees and butterflys are dying from glyphosates like RoundUp by Monsanto, not temperature.


----------



## Rigby5

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the many problems with rightwing reactionaryism: the blind adherence to anachronistic industries such as coal and18th Century economic dogma no longer relevant or applicable in the 21st Century.
Click to expand...



I wish I could agree, but however, we only have 20 years or so of oil and natural gas, while we have about 200 years worth of coal.
So it is going to be coal, whether we like it or not.
The main need is not for transportation but fertilizer production, so that we all do not starve to death.
Fertilizers increase agricultural yields by about a factor of 4.


----------



## Rigby5

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my link also makes a big deal about how Trump REVERSED most of the regulations regarding environmental damage due to coal mining.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that told me! Now tell that to the coal miners, who should have been retrained by the government to do something else for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it up to the government to retrain people just because a job goes away?  I have retrained 3 times on my own dime, but each time got better skills to make more money, not like you who has regressed to welfare and have to sit on a street corner begging for dollars.  You are just a pitiful piece of excrement.
Click to expand...


Retraining has nothing at all to do with it.
There are no other jobs in coal country.
If the coal closes down, then all the stores, gas stations, bowling alleys, churches, etc., all close down.
So then YES, it is a problem for government, just like a hurricane or some other disaster.


----------



## Rigby5

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's next move is to junk all diesel locomotives, and build coal burning steam engines.
> 
> 
> 
> We are producing record amounts of Natural Gas, why wouldn't we just take the coal fired plants and turn them into Natural ones.  Just because coal isnt being used, doesnt mean the people of coal cant convert?  It is like the buggy whip, adaption is the way of the future, not liberalism which is the way of the tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why hasn't that happened? Because you don't need coal miners to operate totally mechanized natural gas plants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So magically the natural gas just shows up at the plant?  Or do they have to bring it up from the ground, like they do coal?  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think that pumping natural gas out of a well to have the same labor intensity as digging coal out of the ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is working on a buildings electrical system the same labor as working on an F-15?
Click to expand...


There are very few jobs in natural gas.
It is almost all automated.
And natural gas is actually very limited and will be gone in less than 20 years anyway.
Not to mention that natural gas comes from fracking, and that leaks so much natural gas into the atmosphere, it is much dirtier than the CO2 produced from burning coal.


----------



## Vandalshandle

lennypartiv said:


> The coal miners want their jobs back, why aren't the Democrats assisting the president to get his pro-coal proposals passed?



Oh, it is the democrats that are keeping Trump from keeping his campaign promise to the coal miners!. Apparently, trump is not accountable for any of his own failures, in spite of his having roiled back all of the Obama era EPA coal mining regulations.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Rigby5 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahah--so how is it Trump's fault/failure??
> I guess all the hurricanes and tornadoes are his fault also???!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just another of Trump's bald faced lies that he told to get elected, which were obvious to virtually anyone but the desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahahaahahhahaahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that told me! Now tell that to the coal miners, who should have been retrained by the government to do something else for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it up to the government to retrain people just because a job goes away?  I have retrained 3 times on my own dime, but each time got better skills to make more money, not like you who has regressed to welfare and have to sit on a street corner begging for dollars.  You are just a pitiful piece of excrement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retraining has nothing at all to do with it.
> There are no other jobs in coal country.
> If the coal closes down, then all the stores, gas stations, bowling alleys, churches, etc., all close down.
> So then YES, it is a problem for government, just like a hurricane or some other disaster.
Click to expand...


Golly, when my job died in Dallas, I move to Minneapolis to work. And then to Colorado, later to Michigan, then to Oklahoma, CA, Nevada, Louisiana, and Texas. I guess coal miners are not able to seek jobs outside of their local county, due to broken legs, or something.


----------



## bripat9643

Vandalshandle said:


> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.


Let me get this straight.  You're trying to tell us that you oppose the government interfering in the economy?


----------



## bripat9643

Third Party said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the law of economics
Click to expand...

The law of economics says wind and solar are losers.


----------



## Old Rocks

andaronjim said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt hurt liberal again.  I bet you still believe it is Russian Collusion?
Click to expand...

No, conspiracy and treason on the part of the treasonous fat senile old orange clown and the GOP. However, back on the subject, with solar and wind, plus storage coming on strong, not even dirty coal plants can compete with the price of the delivered electricity of the renewables.


----------



## lennypartiv

bripat9643 said:


> The law of economics says wind and solar are losers.



Democrats just don't get it.  They should visit China and see how things are supposed to be done.  The Chinese don't pass job killing environmental laws.


----------



## Old Rocks

lennypartiv said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law of economics says wind and solar are losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats just don't get it.  They should visit China and see how things are supposed to be done.  The Chinese don't pass job killing environmental laws.
Click to expand...

??????????

China is crushing the U.S. in renewable energy


----------



## bripat9643

Old Rocks said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law of economics says wind and solar are losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats just don't get it.  They should visit China and see how things are supposed to be done.  The Chinese don't pass job killing environmental laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??????????
> 
> China is crushing the U.S. in renewable energy
Click to expand...

China builds more coal fired power plants every year than the rest of the world combined.


----------



## Old Rocks

Because China is caught in the bind of rising expectations. And, as the price of grid scale storage gets cheaper, many of those plants will be shut down before they have reached their normal first major maintenance. Many of the nations where China is building these coal fired plants have good solar and/or wind potential. Solar and wind, plus storage, is not only the cheapest way to go, it also produces the 'cleanest' electricity for the grid, as it can adjust for changes in demand in micro-seconds, rather than minutes.


----------



## Vandalshandle

lennypartiv said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law of economics says wind and solar are losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats just don't get it.  They should visit China and see how things are supposed to be done.  The Chinese don't pass job killing environmental laws.
Click to expand...


----------



## bripat9643

Old Rocks said:


> Because China is caught in the bind of rising expectations. And, as the price of grid scale storage gets cheaper, many of those plants will be shut down before they have reached their normal first major maintenance. Many of the nations where China is building these coal fired plants have good solar and/or wind potential. Solar and wind, plus storage, is not only the cheapest way to go, it also produces the 'cleanest' electricity for the grid, as it can adjust for changes in demand in micro-seconds, rather than minutes.


Then why is PG&E going bankrupt?


----------



## Third Party

Old Rocks said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is President Donald Trump losing his fight to save coal? Third major company since May files for bankruptcy   Link
> 
> Trump's doomed efforts to artificially manipulate the nation's capitalist economy fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt hurt liberal again.  I bet you still believe it is Russian Collusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, conspiracy and treason on the part of the treasonous fat senile old orange clown and the GOP. However, back on the subject, with solar and wind, plus storage coming on strong, not even dirty coal plants can compete with the price of the delivered electricity of the renewables.
Click to expand...

All calling Trump names gets you is contempt from other posters. I can't take you seriously when you use terms like treasonous, senile, and clown. Fat and old ARE provable. Now, any facts to back up solar and wind percentage of electrical input?


----------



## Old Rocks

2017 Was Another Record-Busting Year for Renewable Energy, but Emissions Still Increased


----------



## Old Rocks

Renewable energy growth: What’s driving the future of sustainable resources


----------



## elektra

Old Rocks said:


> 2017 Was Another Record-Busting Year for Renewable Energy, but Emissions Still Increased


Of course emissions increased, it is common sense only an idiot can not comprehend. The more you build, the more pollution you create. You intend on covering the world with solar panels and wind turbines. That is now the largest source of emissions. Building the Renewable fallacy is destroying the World. Build more, destroy more land, kill more trees, destroy crops, all for wind and solar. You create pollution and destroy the vegetation that counter-acts emissions.

We get it, you must destroy the world and the people to create your utopia.


----------

